# Ebike/spinal fusion



## GKona (Jan 29, 2021)

I’m looking for ebike recommendations. I have had 4 spinal fusions and biking is getting more painful. I’m looking to relieve some stress and pain on my body. I raced BMX for a few years and have done downhill MTB and now I’m more into trail riding. Does anyone have a spinal issue and use an Ebike? (Riding since “98” female)


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I have had lumbar spinal fusion. Riding an e-bike is pretty much the same load and stress on my spine as a regular bike. What's most important in either case is nailing the fit as my body changes and mobility and strength become an issue. To be frank, spending 2 hours a week doing pilates and yoga has done more for my riding, pain/comfort while riding and my overall stength and pain level. For some background, I am 40, I've had this injury for 12 years now, but the MRI's and xray's show that I've had this injury much longer then that, i just hit my pain threshold with it 12 years ago. I used to ride 3-4 times a week, but I've since trimmed that back to 2-3 times a week so I could increase the amount of time per week I spend doing yoga and reformer pilates. 

FWIW, my back gets much, much worse when I start slacking on the pilates and start riding more. Ultimately, my riding also starts to suffer because I'm less mobile on the bike. Everyone is different, and I don't know the type of riding you do... but for me when my back is acting up, it's about time in the saddle more then it is about the load I'm putting myself under. Sure, when my back is really not healthy and I'm still pushing through and riding anyway, steep climbs with super high load aren't a great idea... and maybe an e-bike helps you there. But I've hurt my back just as many times on easy rides as I have on brutal ones. IMO, the path forward to staying on the bike after spine surgery is building the supporting muscles through sacrificing bike time for 6-12 months and getting the core, shoulder, chest and supporting muscle chains tuned up. 

Regarding E-bikes that would be good for you. I would recommend keeping as short of an effective top tube as possible. Unfortunately, ebike geo has been running a half to a full generation behind non-ebike geometry. That being said, there are some of the new ones that are catching up. So... look for as steep of a seat tube as possible, a high front end (as much stack as you can). I don't find that reach is a huge trigger for my back pain/health, as long as the seated and pedaling position of the bike is short enough to be in my goldilocks zone of not stretched out too much, and not so short that I shape my spine in a C shape. I need a nice neutral flatish spine. 

The 2021 Liv Intrigue X would be a good example of a modern geo e-bike that I would recommend for some one with spine issues. The 2021 Giant trance x e+ pro would be another one.


----------



## GKona (Jan 29, 2021)

minimusprime said:


> I have had lumbar spinal fusion. Riding an e-bike is pretty much the same load and stress on my spine as a regular bike. What's most important in either case is nailing the fit as my body changes and mobility and strength become an issue. To be frank, spending 2 hours a week doing pilates and yoga has done more for my riding, pain/comfort while riding and my overall stength and pain level. For some background, I am 40, I've had this injury for 12 years now, but the MRI's and xray's show that I've had this injury much longer then that, i just hit my pain threshold with it 12 years ago. I used to ride 3-4 times a week, but I've since trimmed that back to 2-3 times a week so I could increase the amount of time per week I spend doing yoga and reformer pilates.
> 
> FWIW, my back gets much, much worse when I start slacking on the pilates and start riding more. Ultimately, my riding also starts to suffer because I'm less mobile on the bike. Everyone is different, and I don't know the type of riding you do... but for me when my back is acting up, it's about time in the saddle more then it is about the load I'm putting myself under. Sure, when my back is really not healthy and I'm still pushing through and riding anyway, steep climbs with super high load aren't a great idea... and maybe an e-bike helps you there. But I've hurt my back just as many times on easy rides as I have on brutal ones. IMO, the path forward to staying on the bike after spine surgery is building the supporting muscles through sacrificing bike time for 6-12 months and getting the core, shoulder, chest and supporting muscle chains tuned up.
> 
> ...


Thank You for the information. Right now I ride a Liv Lust. I'm 45 and fused from T-10- down to S-1 pin in each hip blah blah blah. I do stretching and light weights to keep everything moving about 4 times a week. Hope your back is kind to you in the coming days and years. I will look into the Ebike's you stated and see if it's a good fit for me.


----------



## GKona (Jan 29, 2021)

GKona said:


> Thank You for the information. Right now I ride a Liv Lust. I'm 45 and fused from T-10- down to S-1 pin in each hip blah blah blah. I do stretching and light weights to keep everything moving about 4 times a week. Hope your back is kind to you in the coming days and years. I will look into the Ebike's you stated and see if it's a good fit for me.


Also it's for trail riding


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

No ebike experience but I have a herniated disc and had microdiscectomy surgery about 17 years ago. 48 now and I road bike as well as mountain bike. Stretching and increasing core strength help tremendously (when I’m consistent). When I started to get lower back pain while mountain biking recently, I changed my riding position to be slightly more stretched forward to straighten my lower back out instead of rounding it while resting in the seat. I ended up going back to an old school 100mm stem to get my fit right On my XC bike. Against the grain of the current trend of short stems but that’s what works for me.

If you can find out if a certain position is causing you pain, you may be able to change your riding position to improve your comfort. Each persons experience is going to be different though.


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

I have some back issues, I don't really notice any difference riding a ebike vs mt bike as far as my back goes . The Ebike is less strenuous in general. Where I do notice a big difference is lifting the bike up on to a bike rack. 50lbs vs 27ish. I don't think I would attempt to lift it over a gate. Rent one and see how it goes.


----------



## GKona (Jan 29, 2021)

Lambow said:


> I have some back issues, I don't really notice any difference riding a ebike vs mt bike as far as my back goes . The Ebike is less strenuous in general. Where I do notice a big difference is lifting the bike up on to a bike rack. 50lbs vs 27ish. I don't think I would attempt to lift it over a gate. Rent one and see how it goes.


Thank You


Lambow said:


> I have some back issues, I don't really notice any difference riding a ebike vs mt bike as far as my back goes . The Ebike is less strenuous in general. Where I do notice a big difference is lifting the bike up on to a bike rack. 50lbs vs 27ish. I don't think I would attempt to lift it over a gate. Rent one and see how it goes.


 Thank You


----------



## Mtbvkk (Sep 13, 2017)

I realize this is an old thread. But I was diagnosed with a spine impingement issue last year. At the time I had a Turbo Levo e-bike. It was super heavy and I think helped in tipping me over into the symptoms needing PT - on the plus side at least I was diagnosed and could deal with it. Fusion was on the table but I worked hard with yoga etc and avoided surgery. I realized that I need a light e-bike and just got a specialized Turbo levo SL and am loving it. I sold the heavier Levo. I'd strongly suggest looking into the lighter bikes ( only 2 on the market right now - orbea rise and specialized turbo levo SL ).


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Mtbvkk said:


> I realize this is an old thread. But I was diagnosed with a spine impingement issue last year. At the time I had a Turbo Levo e-bike. It was super heavy and I think helped in tipping me over into the symptoms needing PT - on the plus side at least I was diagnosed and could deal with it. Fusion was on the table but I worked hard with yoga etc and avoided surgery. I realized that I need a light e-bike and just got a specialized Turbo levo SL and am loving it. I sold the heavier Levo. I'd strongly suggest looking into the lighter bikes ( only 2 on the market right now - orbea rise and specialized turbo levo SL ).


Completely agree regarding bike weight. 48 vs. 37 makes a huge difference!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Other possibility is DIY especially if you already have a bike that fits. I built a sub-35 pound GT Zaskar with a BBS02 and 52V, 6ah battery. The kit added 13.5 pounds but a net of 11.5 since it replaced two pounds of crank, BB and front derailleur.


----------

